
Deep Operation - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_operation
======
bcherny
Where do I find out more about the “operations” layer that lies between
strategies and tactics? This isn’t something I’ve seen in modern (non-
military) strategic planning.

~~~
CapricornNoble
Here's a start:

[https://www.armyupress.army.mil/Journals/Military-
Review/Eng...](https://www.armyupress.army.mil/Journals/Military-
Review/English-Edition-Archives/November-December-2018/Blythe-Operational-
Art/)

for something more in-depth:

[https://history.army.mil/html/books/070/70-54/cmhPub_70-54.p...](https://history.army.mil/html/books/070/70-54/cmhPub_70-54.pdf)

And if you want to do a REALLY deep-dive into the original Soviet theories:

[https://www.armyupress.army.mil/Portals/7/combat-studies-
ins...](https://www.armyupress.army.mil/Portals/7/combat-studies-
institute/csi-books/OperationalArt.pdf)

------
jmpman
Any good YouTube videos on the topic?

~~~
CapricornNoble
I don't remember the details of this particular vid, but Military History
Visualized normally does exceptional content that is accessible to non-
experts:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yk0gROTHnI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yk0gROTHnI)

------
ggm
Mixed outcomes. Blaming failure in Stalin's intervention feels like plausible
excuses for poor, rushed execution of a plan. they were under resourced, under
pressure and overall it worked. Lacking a time machine we have no testable
counterfactuals.

------
ghoshbishakh
Who else thought it is about deep learning to operate on patients?

